# Which Burner Should I Buy?



## Carboy (5/12/09)

Hi,

The last thing I need for my AG rig is a burner. I've done some research but there seems to be pros and cons for what's availabe in todays market.

I'll be starting with single batches at first, then I'll move to doubles, and I expect that most of my boiling will be done in either the BBQ area or garage depending on the wind conditions.

I can purchase a four ring casr-iron burner for $84 locally, or other burners from AHB sponsors i.e. Rambo Burner, Mongolian 32 jet etc.

Can someone pleae point me in the right direction based on your practical experience/knowledge.

Thank you in advacne for any advice.

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kingy (5/12/09)

here some good info on the burners here


----------



## BennyBrewster (5/12/09)

Get nasa burner man ... cheap and powerful. Very easy to mount in a brew stand and get easy to regulate once you get the hang of it. Will boil the shit out of a double batch.

People worry about it being. Its only loud when you have it full tilt whilst comming to the boil then you can turn it back.

http://www.beerbelly.com.au/burners.html


----------



## under (5/12/09)

italian spiral is my suggestion. Bloody brillant


----------



## chappo1970 (5/12/09)

For my money again the Rambo and or the Italian Spiral both with med regs. The Rambo I have gets 60lts to the boil from a standing start in 20mins. I get about 8 to 9 brews per 9kg bottle.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/12/09)

Immersion heater / heat stick

An electric brewery is the way to go

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (5/12/09)

NASA + HP adjustable Reg from Grain and Grape with a stand.

Screwy


----------



## KillerRx4 (5/12/09)

Turkey fryer / NASA whatever you want to call it, coupled with adjustable high pressure reg.

I only say this because its what I have been using for the last couple of years. But I havent had any reason to consider upgrading it either.

Get avg 9 batches per 9kg bottle fill.


----------



## technocat (5/12/09)

I went a Nasa, handles 60L no problems. Best value for money IMO.


----------



## altstart (5/12/09)

Go the NASA best brew dollars I ever spent. I tried a mongolian bloody waste of money soot everywhere bought the NASA never looked back now doing 80 litre batches no problem.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## reVoxAHB (5/12/09)

Chappo said:


> I get about 8 to 9 brews per 9kg bottle.



And if you don't want to dick with lpg bottles, backup bottles, running out of gas on brewday, etc. hard plumb NG to your brewing area, grab a clip in bayonette and go the 23 or 32 jet Mongolian (already jetted to allow NG). 

If you cost it out, NG is generally 1/10th the price of LPG with 100% convenience. Plenty of threads on the grunt of mongolian, too. Have a search  . I've done up to 70L batches with my 23 jet, no dramas. Big hard boil if I want it.. mostly pull the burner back to maybe 30% for proper rolling (or my evap is thru the roof).

reVox


----------



## Stubbie (5/12/09)

reVox said:


> And if you don't want to dick with lpg bottles, backup bottles, running out of gas on brewday, etc. hard plumb NG to your brewing area, grab a clip in bayonette and go the 23 or 32 jet Mongolian (already jetted to allow NG).
> reVox



+1

With one qualification: 32 jet is overkill for single batches.

Stubbie


----------



## HoppingMad (5/12/09)

If you're wanting big grunt and fast boil and don't mind the noise - NASA or Rambo burners. Handy too for outdoor brewers as even with a bit of wind they do well without a shroud on them.

If you're wanting something quieter - Italian Spiral - I have one and they don't get there as fast, but they don't bother my neighbours either which was a consideration for me as I night brew and my shed is on a fenceline.

Heard of plenty of people trading in or getting rid of their mongolians (and upgrading to NASAs), as well as 3 and 4 ring burners (the sort you get at aussie disposal stores and chinese grocers). There seem to be good and bad mongolians and 3 & 4 rings about - the ones from brewstores seem to be better. The others you take your chances. Hooking a mongolian to a gas outlet will save you hassles of Swap'nGo trips to the servo as the guys above suggest, so they are good for that. You won't be able to do this with some of the other burner types.

As suggested a medium or high pressure regulator - particularly an adjustable one like those sold through beerbelly are handy for getting a stronger burn.

The immersion element is a good thing to consider but you need to know someone mechanically minded or get a portable 'wand' type that hang off the side of the pot. These can be hard to find, but do come up on ebay occasionally.

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/12/09)

Nasa?







Rambo?







Come on who kicks arse????


----------



## joecast (6/12/09)

leave it to chappo to think of things logically 

btw, i haver a nasa and med press reg. no complaints here.


----------



## matt white (6/12/09)

reVox said:


> And if you don't want to dick with lpg bottles, backup bottles, running out of gas on brewday, etc. hard plumb NG to your brewing area, grab a clip in bayonette and go the 23 or 32 jet Mongolian (already jetted to allow NG).
> 
> If you cost it out, NG is generally 1/10th the price of LPG with 100% convenience. Plenty of threads on the grunt of mongolian, too. Have a search  . I've done up to 70L batches with my 23 jet, no dramas. Big hard boil if I want it.. mostly pull the burner back to maybe 30% for proper rolling (or my evap is thru the roof).
> 
> reVox




Or just hook your italian spiral burner and med pressure reg up directly to a 45kg LPG where NG is not available. Lasts me a year+.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (6/12/09)

2 nasa burners here , and the only complaint I get is the daughter whinging about it @ 04:30 when I light the HLT... Brewery backs on to her room ,, lol ...

cheers


----------



## Batz (6/12/09)

NASA

All the others are just girly burners

Batz


----------



## Frag_Dog (6/12/09)

I have a 32jet mongolian burner with an adjustable reg. Total overkill really. I couldn't get a slow boil going so I've removed 16 of the jets and blocked the holes with bolts. In this configuration I have enough heating power to get it up to boil quickly, but I can also back it right off and conserve gas.

So unless you plan on doing 60L+ batches get a 23 jet mongolian if your going the mongolian way.


----------



## clifftiger (6/12/09)

Fair dinkum my head's spinning trying to figure out which burner with all these posts - I think I'll flip a coin and trust I'll be happy either way


----------



## under (6/12/09)

gilbrew said:


> Or just hook your italian spiral burner and med pressure reg up directly to a 45kg LPG where NG is not available. Lasts me a year+.



Thats what I want to do but I cant seem to source a 45kg bottle.


----------



## jakester (6/12/09)

After weeks of sifting through these posts i have finally made up my mind to buy the Italian Spiral with the medium reg. I (we) are going to brew double batches and have a 90l pot which is massive. I like the idea of the Italian having a larger flame spread, a good base to sit the pot on and is a little bit quieter than the others. Those are my reasons anyway.
Actually thinking of getting on Beerbelly later and placing my order. This is my last piece of equipment needed so will be doing my first BIAB very soon, cant wait.  
Oh and i posted a message to Auscrown about their Rambos as suggested on here, even gave them a call but couldnt get through, got no email in reply so i crossed them off the list! :angry:


----------



## WarmBeer (8/12/09)

I've been chucked out of brewing in the kitchen, due to the smell, the noise, and the late night swearing.

Is it feasible (as in "safe") to brew in a garage using LPG and either a nasa or spiral burner?

I'm thinking I will put the burner on a couple of big paving slabs to avoid super-heating the concrete, but would prefer not to die for my hobby.

Opinions and/or experiences welcomed


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I've been chucked out of brewing in the kitchen, due to the smell, the noise, and the late night swearing.
> 
> Is it feasible (as in "safe") to brew in a garage using LPG and either a nasa or spiral burner?
> 
> ...




Not one reason why with the precautions you listed above why you couldn't use a burner in your garage. Hundreds of other brewers do it that way. However as Cortez mentioned early in this thread, if you haven't yet got a burner, contemplate an immersion heater. We both use the same style of electric immersion heaters and I find it ideal and of course, quiet. I use one stick for my 50l keg boiler. Would not contemplate a burner unless you are planning a bigger boiler.


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I've been chucked out of brewing in the kitchen, due to the smell, the noise, and the late night swearing.
> 
> Is it feasible (as in "safe") to brew in a garage using LPG and either a nasa or spiral burner?
> 
> ...



Hi Warmbeer,

I've got my italian style burner sitting on a large concrete paver on my brew rig in the garage. i run a medium pressure adjsutable reg and haven't managed to kill myself yet!! 

Dimensions of the paver are approx 500x500x50mm. This sits on a peice of mdf on my converted workbench/brew rig and works a treat.

Cheers SJ


----------



## QldKev (8/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I've been chucked out of brewing in the kitchen, due to the smell, the noise, and the late night swearing.
> 
> Is it feasible (as in "safe") to brew in a garage using LPG and either a nasa or spiral burner?
> 
> ...



It is ok to brew in the garage, as long as you have the roller door open / good ventalation. A window open 5cm is not good venting. We have had my modified 3 ring burner, and my Mongolian, and also a Nasa running in the garage at one time; no issues. Once again good ventalation is the key. It does get warm in there thou.

Also never heat directly on the concrete. Ensure what ever you use as the heat sheild that it is porous so moisture cannot get traped and cause it to explode.

QldKev


----------



## WarmBeer (8/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Not one reason why with the precautions you listed above why you couldn't use a burner in your garage. Hundreds of other brewers do it that way. However as Cortez mentioned early in this thread, if you haven't yet got a burner, contemplate an immersion heater. We both use the same style of electric immersion heaters and I find it ideal and of course, quiet. I use one stick for my 50l keg boiler. Would not contemplate a burner unless you are planning a bigger boiler.


I hadn't contemplated the immersion heater, but only because I've never seen one used to bring a batch up to full boil. Does the "over-the-side" nature of them mean you get full convection going?

I am currently only brewing 17 - 23 lt batches, so no problems on the ability to bring volume up to boil.

Not sure whether I feel safer with the burner/gas combo or the dodgy extension cord threaded through my garage.


----------



## HoppingMad (8/12/09)

I brew in my garage using two Italian Spirals without any issue (one on HLT and one on Boiler), often with the door closed - but my shed is weatherboard and not insulated so air naturally gets in and out a bit. As long as you have some form of ventilation you're fine. The yanks brew in basements and get fans and rangehoods and the like, but as long as you have a door open even a foot you will be fine.

I have found that how you screw your reg/hose into your gas bottle can make a difference to how much gas seems to hover in the air in the shed. If you get a good thread screwing it in, and it goes in snug, then you tend to get less fumes emitted in the shed. 

To be honest I've heard about the heat and concrete thing but never had any issues myself. Should I not be putting an Italian Spiral on a concrete slab floor? Mine has a steel stand that raises it 15cm above the ground. Is there a risk the slab could go pop do you think? :huh: Should I get a paver underneath it maybe?

Hopper.


----------



## Fourstar (8/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I hadn't contemplated the immersion heater, but only because I've never seen one used to bring a batch up to full boil. Does the "over-the-side" nature of them mean you get full convection going?
> I am currently only brewing 17 - 23 lt batches, so no problems on the ability to bring volume up to boil.
> Not sure whether I feel safer with the burner/gas combo or the dodgy extension cord threaded through my garage.




Hey bud,

I just picked up a med pressure Rambo burner as my 3 ring can struggle at times in the open air due to wind disturbance and im sick of the inconsistency as i brew outside 9/10 times. 

When i was living at my folks place, i woudl use it in their garage with the door adjar and window open for air circulation. It would get to a rolling boil and hold just fine and could be kept at a rolling boil in winter with the inner ring turned off. In summer it usually requires all three rings on at once. Im assuming due to the condensing of air in winter it fires better. Either way, if you want to use a burner 'indoors', a 3 ring cast iron job is fine.

$50 bucks and its yours. Burner+Reg.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I hadn't contemplated the immersion heater, but only because I've never seen one used to bring a batch up to full boil. Does the "over-the-side" nature of them mean you get full convection going?
> 
> I am currently only brewing 17 - 23 lt batches, so no problems on the ability to bring volume up to boil.
> 
> Not sure whether I feel safer with the burner/gas combo or the dodgy extension cord threaded through my garage.




If the element wasn't giving me a proper rolling boil I (and hundreds of brewers) wouldn't be using them. As always, safety is smart - make sure you leads are correct. It's a personal thing - I feel happier with an electrical brewery than I did with a gas fired one. One advantage of an electric element is that you can use (appropriate) plastic containers to host the boiling wort as well as use (appropriately) to heat a mashtun's contents quickly.


----------



## Fourstar (8/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> Hey bud,
> I just picked up a med pressure Rambo burner as my 3 ring can struggle at times in the open air due to wind disturbance and im sick of the inconsistency as i brew outside 9/10 times.
> When i was living at my folks place, i woudl use it in their garage with the door adjar and window open for air circulation. It would get to a rolling boil and hold just fine and could be kept at a rolling boil in winter with the inner ring turned off. In summer it usually requires all three rings on at once. Im assuming due to the condensing of air in winter it fires better. Either way, if you want to use a burner 'indoors', a 3 ring cast iron job is fine.
> $50 bucks and its yours. Burner+Reg.



SOLD!


----------



## Carboy (8/12/09)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me if a normal keg will balance on an Italian Spiral burner? or will I have to make some sort of modified stand.

Thanks in advance

Cheers
Carboy


----------



## beerDingo (8/12/09)

HoppingMad said:


> To be honest I've heard about the heat and concrete thing but never had any issues myself. Should I not be putting an Italian Spiral on a concrete slab floor? Mine has a steel stand that raises it 15cm above the ground. Is there a risk the slab could go pop do you think? :huh: Should I get a paver underneath it maybe?
> Hopper.



I've also heard about this, and I think domonsura showed this here.
However, I have not really thought too long about it. I use a Rambo burner to get a 100 litre pot to the boil. The Rambo sits directly on the concrete slab out the back. Should I really be thinking of changing this? What do others use? I haven't had any issues, but then again, I don't want concrete exploding near me! I do plan on making a brew stand, but that will probably take a while.


----------



## Lilo (8/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> NASA + HP adjustable Reg from Grain and Grape with a stand.
> 
> Screwy




All fun and games till the bastard blows up in ya face..


----------



## komodo (8/12/09)

^^ 
WTF?
care to elaborate?

For me I just ordered an italian spiral and med pressure reg from beer belly with some other brewing get.
I have been using the stove inside - but I've only been using 20L BigW pots - I dont think my just ordered 70L will go on the inside stove


----------



## Fents (8/12/09)

Carboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me if a normal keg will balance on an Italian Spiral burner? or will I have to make some sort of modified stand.
> 
> ...




it should balance fine, the italian spirals have one of the best frames i've seen. works even better with a flat bottom pot but a keg will be fine.


----------



## Fents (8/12/09)

beerDingo said:


> I've also heard about this, and I think domonsura showed this here.
> However, I have not really thought too long about it. I use a Rambo burner to get a 100 litre pot to the boil. The Rambo sits directly on the concrete slab out the back. Should I really be thinking of changing this? What do others use? I haven't had any issues, but then again, I don't want concrete exploding near me! I do plan on making a brew stand, but that will probably take a while.



bad bad bad imo.

you've seen my italian spiral nearly make my decking catch on fire? well your concrete wont catch on fire it will blow up and take eyes out and heads off. dave has his rambo up off the floor...


----------



## beerDingo (8/12/09)

Fents said:


> you've seen my italian spiral nearly make my decking catch on fire? well your concrete wont catch on fire it will blow up and take eyes out and heads off. dave has his rambo up off the floor...



I've seen your old 4 ring almost light the decking! I imagine the spiral will be even worse with that.
Until I make a STURDY frame to hold the pot and burner, I will think about putting some of that concrete sheeting or whatever that grey stuff is. But I assumed that that would have similar problems(ie, if it gets wet)? Or is that stuff made for the job? And will it actually stop(or at least do a better job)? Or will it help to trap the heat and possibly cause an explosion faster?

Just thinking of what to do to help minimize the chances of concrete exploding.


----------



## Fents (8/12/09)

just hit jimmy up and ask if hes got any spare cement sheet, or head to bunnings and get a paver or some cement sheet.


----------



## Carboy (15/12/09)

Hi Guys,

After applying Chappo's logic, and a quick chat with Ross (Craftbrewer) the final decision was...... RAMBO... and he arrived today :super: 
Thanks to everyone for your advice, much appreciated.

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/09)

Carboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After applying Chappo's logic, and a quick chat with Ross (Craftbrewer) the final decision was...... RAMBO... and he arrived today :super:
> Thanks to everyone for your advice, much appreciated.
> ...



Mate you will not be dissapointed. Used mine for the first time on sunday. Absolutely fantastic. Best boil ever.

Brad


----------



## brente1982 (1/10/12)

Heres revisiting an old topic. But apart from the lack of a proper dial, what do you think of these burners?

Id only be doing single batch boils.

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/product...491#Description

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/product...492#Description

Id imagine they would do the job just fine, just a little more fiddly.


----------



## QldKev (1/10/12)

brente1982 said:


> Heres revisiting an old topic. But apart from the lack of a proper dial, what do you think of these burners?
> 
> Id only be doing single batch boils.
> 
> ...



The 2 ring burner sucks big time. <_< 

The 3 ring is the absolute minimum you would want for a 23L batch. 

BCF also do a jet burner for $169, but includes reg/hose and stand. Some people find they wont bargain on the price, but others reported getting it for down to $110. This NASA burner will be good for single and easily do a double or more batch. (I had one pushing a 100L batch)

There are 2 more threads within the last 24 hours talking about the NASA burners and a link where you can get one from Amazon posted for around $100. 


QldKev


----------



## pk.sax (1/10/12)

That's just 2 ring and 3 ring burners. Lots use them, I've seen some do it too, not bad for the buck. Saw some use them with drilled out jets, they can roar, errrr purr along. Use a good adjustable pressure regulator so you get something out I them.
Remember, even with a single batch you can be boiling 30ish L of wort. Get the 3 ring at least.

Ed: beaten


----------

